# IHeart's picture thread



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

All the cool kids have these picture threads....









I shall end with a giant pokie.... in a box

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

Some of the demons are above. Some of my angels will be up soon.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

Gorgeous P. Irminia and E. Murinus there..


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Gorgeous P. Irminia and E. Murinus there..


Thanks! The e murinus was freshly molted. 6 inch angry female  lol


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Mar 2, 2015)

They look great! That murinus is sweet!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2360635 said:
			
		

> They look great! That murinus is sweet!


Sweet?? lol go give her a hug. I need better pics of her in a calm state to show her size. Hopefully I'll catch her taking a poo on my bf's wall one day.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Sweet?? lol go give her a hug. I need better pics of her in a calm state to show her size. Hopefully I'll catch her taking a poo on my bf's wall one day.


HaHa! You know what I mean! lolz! I'm sure he will be happy that she took a shite on his wall! Actually , I'm sure you could persuade your avic's to spray the walls easily! They have good aim...from what I hear.  =O


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2360637 said:
			
		

> HaHa! You know what I mean! lolz! I'm sure he will be happy that she took a shite on his wall! Actually , I'm sure you could persuade your avic's to spray the walls easily! They have good aim...from what I hear.  =O


She always poops on the walls..... she comes out, aims and fires. Her enclosure is pretty much poopless. Ehhhh one of my avics pooped at me. I wasn't impressed. It missed. I'm ok with that though.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> She always poops on the walls..... she comes out, aims and fires. Her enclosure is pretty much poopless. Ehhhh one of my avics pooped at me. I wasn't impressed. It missed. I'm ok with that though.


You could start a sideshow act!!! Charge admission to those not in the know! Pay for your hobby in no time! =)


----------



## Hydrazine (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> She always poops on the walls..... she comes out, aims and fires. Her enclosure is pretty much poopless. Ehhhh one of my avics pooped at me. I wasn't impressed. It missed. I'm ok with that though.


Out, aim, fire, back in. That's what my irminia does. She always aims at the "door" of the enclosure.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2360641 said:
			
		

> You could start a sideshow act!!! Charge admission to those not in the know! Pay for your hobby in no time! =)


I'll set up targets and take bets lol

---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 10:18 AM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> Out, aim, fire, back in. That's what my irminia does. She always aims at the "door" of the enclosure.


At least it stays inside  lol. Irminia are slobs man. There's a chance of walking into a literal s___storm when you go near her enclosure.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I'll set up targets and take bets lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 10:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...


  Ha Ha! Nice! Yes they are very messy spiders, sloppy webbing, $h!t storms, and messy eaters, but I still love the genus.

---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 08:45 AM ----------




Hydrazine said:


> Out, aim, fire, back in. That's what my irminia does. She always aims at the "door" of the enclosure.


Agreed, they have a knack for doing this!


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

My P. Irminia pooped in my face once.... and I had some in my hair too ::

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Mar 2, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> My P. Irminia pooped in my face once.... and I had some in my hair too ::


Yipes! That sounds like a good time!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2360660 said:
			
		

> Ha Ha! Nice! Yes they are very messy spiders, sloppy webbing, $h!t storms, and messy eaters, but I still love the genus.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 08:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Oh they're horrible. You should see one of these slings vials. There's a mystery substance on part of the webbing. My female is nasty too lol. The only thing I've seen this species keep clean is their burrow. They'll fling their molts and boluses across the enclosure. I do love them though.

---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 01:24 PM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> My P. Irminia pooped in my face once.... and I had some in my hair too ::


I'm sorry but this made me laugh so hard and I can't feel bad. That is hilarious. Did she at least apologize?


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

Here are some of my angels. Much shorter list 

*the GBB was in a temporary enclosure for transportation purposes. It was a pick up from someones house so the transfer needed to be quick, hence a large temporary enclosure.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I'm sorry but this made me laugh so hard and I can't feel bad. That is hilarious. Did she at least apologize?


Nah, he turned around and just sat there, and gave me this intimidating look as if he was asking me: "what? You got a problem with that?"


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 2, 2015)

Growth of my a genic minus his most recent molt.  Coming soon!

---------- Post added 03-02-2015 at 02:02 PM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> Nah, he turned around and just sat there, and gave me this intimidating look as if he was asking me: "what? You got a problem with that?"


sounds about right for irminia.


----------



## eldondominicano (Mar 3, 2015)

And here it is IHeartTs.. Long time coming my little baboon


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

It's so fuzzy!!!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh the difference a molt can make


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

RIP ozzie


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 3, 2015)

Out to play


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 4, 2015)

Did a quick rehouse this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 4, 2015)

Very nice fimbriatus. Is it well tempered?  Every one I have seen are El Diablo.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 4, 2015)

That fimbriatus and e. Murinus are so damn good looking


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 4, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> Very nice fimbriatus. Is it well tempered?  Every one I have seen are El Diablo.


Its only like 2 inches but it gets defensive at times. Im sure it'll be a little jerk when it gets bigger.

---------- Post added 03-04-2015 at 11:50 AM ----------




lalberts9310 said:


> That fimbriatus and e. Murinus are so damn good looking


Thanks!!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 4, 2015)

Just a couple of my itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikins. 
I got carried away.....

N chromatus 
p cambridgei 
a ezendami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 5, 2015)

a genic with food in his mouth, what a surprise. This is his most recent molt.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 5, 2015)

Some avics and my short bus GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 9, 2015)

More slings and g pulchripes


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 9, 2015)

Freshly molted c fim. About 2.5 inches and some fasciata teeth... let's hope they always stay in that state.


----------



## valmiki (Mar 11, 2015)

P cambridgei sling showing first sign s of adult colors


----------



## valmiki (Mar 11, 2015)

You people make me jealous.  Boooo..hhooooo. a a bahooooo


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 11, 2015)

That fimbriatus is gorgeous!!!!! Never seen one with some blue and purple.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 11, 2015)

They have it! You can tell on her in person too! She just molted. 
Beautiful p cam! Is that ezendami or obt? Hard to tell with the lighting.


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 11, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> They have it! You can tell on her in person too! She just molted.
> Beautiful p cam! Is that ezendami or obt? Hard to tell with the lighting.


That's OBT I think


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm thinking so too lol. I feel like there'd be more black on the carapace.


----------



## Austin S. (Mar 11, 2015)

That's a Harpactira pulchripes.... lol


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 11, 2015)

What? Where's the silvery blue on the legs and the pattern on the abdomen doesn't look h pulchripes at all lol or maybe I'm just blind (3 doors down singing voice).


----------



## lalberts9310 (Mar 11, 2015)

Austin S. said:


> That's a Harpactira pulchripes.... lol


Austin is this you being funny?

---------- Post added 03-11-2015 at 09:55 PM ----------




IHeartTs said:


> What? Where's the silvery blue on the legs and the pattern on the abdomen doesn't look h pulchripes at all lol or maybe I'm just blind (3 doors down singing voice).


I think Austin is being his humorous self again lol


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 11, 2015)

Haha I was like ummm...... ok I'm not THAT blind.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Austin S. (Mar 13, 2015)

That murinus is sweet. I had one a while back when I was going to college at OSU in 2006, went home for the xmas holiday, came back a week later only to find out that ants somehow found their way into my apt, and into her's, and 23 other tarantula containers. All that were attacked by them did not survive  I miss that awesome burrower.


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks! Which murinus?  Lol. The e or p? I put both girls up. Omg that's so sad  I'm sorry. I like my burrowers. Both the e and p murinus are the spawns of Satan. Gotta love em!


----------



## IHeartTs (Mar 25, 2015)

P rufilata sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Apr 3, 2015)

Hungry n chromatus sling and ezendami sling post molt. Getting some nice color!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Apr 29, 2015)

One of the new girls and one of many 2i please cams

Reactions: Like 2


----------

